# A Traitor in you midst



## Bredies (Dec 3, 2018)

I have to confess that as of right now I am a N**** shooter!

But before you put me up against the wall please hear me out and possibly help me.

I currently have a D7100 DX (crop sensor) and want to upgrade to full frame.

I do not have any real money invested in the N**** full frame lenses so a switch to either brand is a possibility. Obviously before I pull the trigger I want to be sure I am doing the right thing. At age 63 this will probably be my last purchase.

Because both companies are new to mirrorless I am reluctant to be one of their guinea pigs and have decided to stay with DSLR versions.

I know a little bit about Canon, more about N*****, and so far the 5D MK IV looks the business. 
What I would like to know is what Canon models are current? 

My preferred genre is portraits but I also love landscapes and do a bit of wild life, the odd bit of street and generally muck about.

TIA
Lawrence


----------



## dak723 (Dec 3, 2018)

Don't be embarrassed saying you are a Nikon user. On this forum, about 75% of the users are Canon haters. You will no doubt get many posts telling you that you should either stick with Nikon because their cameras are superior to Canon's, or a fair amount of Sony lovers telling you that unless you buy a Sony (even if it is mirrorless), you will be making a grave mistake. 

The Canon 5D IV is indeed considered by most to be the best all around Canon FF camera. It is the most current of the 5D line.


----------



## ethanz (Dec 3, 2018)

Lol Dak.

Yes, the 5D IV is a great camera. 

(You might want to be careful about saying you are a N**** shooter. Add one more asterisk as you did later and it could look like something else...)


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 3, 2018)

The question is: what is causing you to switch? By all accounts, the D850 is arguably the best Nikon stills camera. If you wanted video, then the Z7 might make more sense.

The 5DIV is effectively less expensive than the D850, and the Canon lenses tend to be less expensive than their Nikon counterparts (24-70 f/2.8 II and 70-200 f/2.8 IS III).

However, the RF lenses look to be excellent and I like how Canon is pushing the boundaries with the RF 50 1.2L and the RF 28-70 f/2.


----------



## Bredies (Dec 3, 2018)

Random Orbits said:


> The question is: what is causing you to switch? By all accounts, the D850 is arguably the best Nikon stills camera. If you wanted video, then the Z7 might make more sense.
> 
> The 5DIV is effectively less expensive than the D850, and the Canon lenses tend to be less expensive than their Nikon counterparts (24-70 f/2.8 II and 70-200 f/2.8 IS III).
> 
> However, the RF lenses look to be excellent and I like how Canon is pushing the boundaries with the RF 50 1.2L and the RF 28-70 f/2.



My switch to FF is a result of a recent Safari I was on in South Africa. I had the use of a Nikon D750 and the difference is quite remarkable between that and the D7100. I just want to be sure that I am in the right camp.
I do like the Nikon body and controls but I am sure I will adapt very quickly to the Canon body if I go that route - so that isn't a deal breaker.


----------



## Bredies (Dec 3, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Lol Dak.
> 
> Yes, the 5D IV is a great camera.
> 
> (You might want to be careful about saying you are a N**** shooter. Add one more asterisk as you did later and it could look like something else...)



Oops - sorry.


----------



## Bredies (Dec 3, 2018)

dak723 said:


> Don't be embarrassed saying you are a Nikon user. On this forum, about 75% of the users are Canon haters. You will no doubt get many posts telling you that you should either stick with Nikon because their cameras are superior to Canon's, or a fair amount of Sony lovers telling you that unless you buy a Sony (even if it is mirrorless), you will be making a grave mistake.
> 
> The Canon 5D IV is indeed considered by most to be the best all around Canon FF camera. It is the most current of the 5D line.



I already have mates urging me to go the Sony route. Its tempting.
I almost went Fujifilm mirrorless a year ago but they don't do FF so they are out


----------



## ethanz (Dec 3, 2018)

Bredies said:


> I already have mates urging me to go the Sony route. Its tempting.
> I almost went Fujifilm mirrorless a year ago but they don't do FF so they are out



If you are tempted by Sony, rent one of their bodies first. They are different than Nikon and Canon, some might say VERY different. The Canon and Nikon bodies aren't too terribly different, so you should get on with a Canon just fine, as you said.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi* Bredies*, er, I meen Lawrence, and welcome to this forum!

To make it brief: If you want do make the step now, go, rent a 5D IV. Look, if you like the ergonomics over the Nikon interface. If yes, go, get it.

To make it a little bit longer:
Both, Canon and Nikon offer great systems, with less differences than a lot of people want you to believe.
While Nikon seems to have the (little bit) better sensors as of today Canon seems to have the (little bit) better lens lineup.
Both new FF MILC systems seem to be a promissiong aproach to a new world.
But I'd suppose that the next bodies will be better than the first gen.
So if you can wait some two more years before you want to decide look what both will do in the future.
Because as you said otherwise you might be


Bredies said:


> one of their guinea pigs



About Sony:
They look good on the spec sheet but pray you will never have to get into contact with their support.

By the way:
My custom title means that in film days I also was with N


----------



## Bredies (Dec 3, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> Hi* Bredies*, er, I meen Lawrence, and welcome to this forum!
> 
> To make it brief: If you want do make the step now, go, rent a 5D IV. Look, if you like the ergonomics over the Nikon interface. If yes, go, get it.
> 
> ...



Thank you - this all makes perfectly good sense. I may sit down with a mate who has a 5d MK III and have a chat and a play. It's not a 4 but will give me a good idea


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2018)

Truthfully, the brand of camera makes so little difference that it really doesn't matter. All of them produce excellent photos. I have a 5D MK IV, but also bought a EOS R as a 2nd camera. For your use (and mine), its a very good camera. Canon is very conservative and does not let junk be released. It is not as good as a MK IV, but better than a 6D. I'm convinced that both Canon and Nikon are going all in on mirrorless, so for a camera you want to keep, consider one again. BTW, I thought the same thing, many years ago when I was your age.

The issue with DSLR's is that Autofocus accuracy can be off and is typically different at different distances. Inaccurate focus can be time consuming, and in some cases, you will need to do a AFMA.

While you can buy a Canon gray market camera and still get warranty service, or paid service, beware, a gray market Nikon is big trouble when it comes to getting service from Nikon USA. They won't touch it, even if you offer to pay, so buy it from a authorized dealer.


----------



## Bredies (Dec 3, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Truthfully, the brand of camera makes so little difference that it really doesn't matter. All of them produce excellent photos. I have a 5D MK IV, but also bought a EOS R as a 2nd camera. For your use (and mine), its a very good camera. Canon is very conservative and does not let junk be released. It is not as good as a MK IV, but better than a 6D. I'm convinced that both Canon and Nikon are going all in on mirrorless, so for a camera you want to keep, consider one again. BTW, I thought the same thing, many years ago when I was your age.
> 
> The issue with DSLR's is that Autofocus accuracy can be off and is typically different at different distances. Inaccurate focus can be time consuming, and in some cases, you will need to do a AFMA.
> 
> While you can buy a Canon gray market camera and still get warranty service, or paid service, beware, a gray market Nikon is big trouble when it comes to getting service from Nikon USA. They won't touch it, even if you offer to pay, so buy it from a authorized dealer.



Same here in New Zealand.
I tend to agree about brands and hence not concerned about moving out of the shadows ...


----------

